# Upper C: Catamount and Lyons Closures



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

Heard on the river yesterday that Catamount and Lyons are closed for construction/upgrades. I was at Pumphouse so have not confirmed on my own that they are closed. Anyone been to those sites recently?


----------



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

Just talked to someone at the Silt BLM office. Catamount and Lyons Recreation sites were closed on September 28th for construction upgrades. Concrete boat ramp to be added at Lyons and improvements to camping sites at Catamount. Construction is expected to last about a month.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I was at Catamount 2 weeks ago anf there were signs saying it would be closed. It would certainly be important to know this if you were planning on taking out there.


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

That is great for Lyons! That had the worse ramp on the upper C.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

You can see the plans here: https://eplanning.blm.gov/public_pr...n_Sites_Improvements_Scoping_Info_and_Map.pdf

Unfortunately, BLM is created RV sites at Catamount, a site that is used primarily by boaters. This will encourage long-term RV stays in a campground and river access site that should be engineered to facilitate short-term stays and river access/parking. There were times this year that trucks and trailers were parked all the way up the Colorado River road upstream of the Catamount bridge. I'm afraid this action will only exacerbate that problem. RVs need homes too, but Catamount is not the place, imo.


----------



## Oldmanriver61 (Mar 20, 2016)

3d3vart said:


> You can see the plans here: https://eplanning.blm.gov/public_pr...n_Sites_Improvements_Scoping_Info_and_Map.pdf
> 
> Unfortunately, BLM is created RV sites at Catamount, a site that is used primarily by boaters. This will encourage long-term RV stays in a campground and river access site that should be engineered to facilitate short-term stays and river access/parking. There were times this year that trucks and trailers were parked all the way up the Colorado River road upstream of the Catamount bridge. I'm afraid this action will only exacerbate that problem. RVs need homes too, but Catamount is not the place, imo.


 I'm with you all the way, I was there for that too. Better keep stuff out of sight and locked up!!!


----------



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

Catamount has a small available footprint. It would have been a better plan to maximize parking/trailer parking and eliminate camping as currently done at Two Bridges and State Bridge river access points. Radium and Pumphouse are good examples of the footprint required when camping and boat launches share sites.


----------



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

Floated by Lyons on Friday, Oct 16th and construction was still in progress.


----------

